# Exotische Spielweisen und Skillungen =)



## Itirian (10. April 2010)

Ich war heute wie fast jeden Tag Random Hero =)
Nur hatte ich zum ersten mal einen Krieger dabei der einen 2H Druiden Stab führte .
Ich war natürlich sehr skeptisch dementegen und meine anderen Mitspieler schrien sofort "xD lol nen krieger mitm stab!!rofl lol" (etwas übertrieben )
Doch sie wurden irgendwie schlagartig ruhiger als der Noob Stab Krieger aufeinmal mehr als 4k bossdps gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war sehr verwundert weil ich dachte das ein Krieger sehr waffenabhängig ist.
Nun würde ich gern wissen ob ihr auch schon solche seltsamen begnungen hatte wie z.b 
einen Nahkampfhunter und k.A nochwas =)


----------



## ramour1 (10. April 2010)

Naja....4k BossDPS in einer Hero ist doch inzwischen mit allem möglich.
Das interessanteste was ich gesehen hab, war ein Shadow der durch seinen Schaden geheilt hat und alle paar Minuten mal eien blitzheilung.
War sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hatte nen GS von 5900 und hat uns durchgängig auf 100% gehalten in HDZ4 Hero.
Aber er wurde am Anfang auch bischen blöd angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihn hat´s nicht gestört und am Ende waren alle begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (10. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Das interessanteste was ich gesehen hab, war ein Shadow der durch seinen Schaden geheilt hat



Du meinst wahrscheinlich Vampirumarmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=15286

Und geskillt: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=27840


----------



## Itirian (10. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Naja....4k BossDPS in einer Hero ist doch inzwischen mit allem möglich.
> Das interessanteste was ich gesehen hab, war ein Shadow der durch seinen Schaden geheilt hat und alle paar Minuten mal eien blitzheilung.
> War sehr geil
> 
> ...



mir ist klar das 4k nicht viel ist...
aber fand das doch sehr viel für nen stabschwingenden krieger =)


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (10. April 2010)

Hey,

ja auf den [nicht erlaubten Servern] gibt es Leute die für Erste Hilfe die Teile mit + Heal anhatten. Ja komischer Spielstil. Aber ein Krieger mit Stab hab ich noch nie gesehen.

mfg


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2010)

Was ich mal gesehen habe, war ein Shadowpriest, der 5 Leute bei einem fast Wipe in PDK hochgeheilt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramour1 (10. April 2010)

Natürlich mein ich Vampirumarmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber trotzdem, bei nem 10k Crit sind die 10% auch nur 1000 HP für jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (10. April 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Was ich mal gesehen habe, war ein Shadowpriest, der 5 Leute bei einem fast Wipe in PDK hochgeheilt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War das vl Mit Gotteshymne? http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=64843
Ansonsten: Respekt^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. April 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> mir ist klar das 4k nicht viel ist...
> aber fand das doch sehr viel für nen stabschwingenden krieger =)



Bei gleichem speed und dps ist's völlig wurscht obs ein Stab, ein Schwert oder Axt oder Hammer oder sonstwas ist.

Noobs sind wohl eher die Leute die gelacht haben, nicht der Krieger


----------



## Annovella (10. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Naja....4k BossDPS in einer Hero ist doch inzwischen mit allem möglich.
> Das interessanteste was ich gesehen hab, war ein Shadow der durch seinen Schaden geheilt hat und alle paar Minuten mal eien blitzheilung.
> War sehr geil
> 
> ...



Ich werde auch oft angepöbelt, wenn ich mit meinem Retripaladin heroinstanzen tanke. Am Ende sind wir nicht nur immer wipefrei durchgekommen, bin sogar noch mit 7k DPS overal erster im Dmgmeter... 



ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Bei gleichem speed und dps ist's völlig wurscht obs ein Stab, ein Schwert oder Axt oder Hammer oder sonstwas ist.
> 
> Noobs sind wohl eher die Leute die gelacht haben, nicht der Krieger




schon /sign, aber: Stäbe sind soweit ich weiss allgemein immer schneller so wie es mir zumindest immer aufgefallen ist. Gibt vllt ausnahmen, kA gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich werde auch oft angepöbelt, wenn ich mit meinem Retripaladin heroinstanzen tanke. Am Ende sind wir nicht nur immer wipefrei durchgekommen, bin sogar noch mit 7k DPS overal erster im Dmgmeter...



Respekt. Nicht vor Dir, mehr vor dem Heiler ;-)


----------



## ramour1 (10. April 2010)

Ja, als DD tanken ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn das Gear auf ICC Stand ist, dann geht das auch ohne Probleme mit jedem Plattenträger.
Viel geiler finde ich inzwischen, dass irgendwie jeder mit 80 erstmal Heros rennt, bevor er irgendwas mit seinem Gear macht.
Tanks mit 22k HP buffed, nicht critimmun und keiner Erfahrung sind einfach das beste <3
Da bin ich mit meinem Heiler sehr schnell weg.


----------



## madmurdock (10. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich werde auch oft angepöbelt, wenn ich mit meinem Retripaladin heroinstanzen tanke. Am Ende sind wir nicht nur immer wipefrei durchgekommen, bin sogar noch mit 7k DPS overal erster im Dmgmeter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja... Das liegt jetzt aber nicht daran, dass man SO SUPER GUT spielt, sondern einfach die Low Hero inis SO WAS VON "outgeared", dass es nimmer feierlich ist.

Und wegen der Stabsache. Der Warri kriegt nur den Waffenbonus (zB 5% Crit durch Axtspezi) nicht mit. Ansonsten kann man auch mit nem 2,8 Tempo 185 DPS Stab mit T9 locker 4k+ DPS bei Bossen fahren.

Aber so was spezielles wie ne Melee Sorc (Diablo 2 Lod) ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, da die Talentbaeume leider so was gar nicht erst anbieten/zulassen.

Und zu der Shadowsache: Klar, lassen sich die Low inis mit ICC Gear auch als Shadow "heilen", jedoch liegt das wieder nicht daran, dass der jenige _SO GUT_ ist, sondern einfach so was von ueberequippt ist. Ab ca 4500-5000 Gearscore laesst sich leider jede Ini (evtl die neuen nicht) mit Retri/Shadow/Enhancement WWI SPec Tanken bzw healen, wenn die Grp allgemein gut equippt ist.

Wenn du 5 frische 80er mit blau gruenem Gear in eine Grp packst, wo dann ein 16k Life Retri ohne Def und ein Shadowpriest mit 12k Mana die Ini heilen soll waehrend die 3 anderen "DDs" nur 1000 bis 1500 DPS fahren... Wers schafft... bitte Vid posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (10. April 2010)

letzens ein warry im bg gesehen mit zwei 1.8 speed dolchen(oder evntl. schwertern weis nimme genau) war aber cool


----------



## schäubli (10. April 2010)

Gibts noch Schockadine?


----------



## wildrazor09 (10. April 2010)

einer Meiner Favoriten sind Spell Dks, 10k mit siedendesblut^^


----------



## Ahijad (10. April 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Gibts noch Schockadine?



Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie das Vergnügen einen zu treffen ;P

Exotische Spielweisen? 
 In meiner Gilde wird immer wieder von DD-Tanks mit über 7k dps erzählt, so einen hatte ich aber leider auch noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahijad (10. April 2010)

Igitt, Doppelpost :/


----------



## schäubli (10. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> einer Meiner Favoriten sind Spell Dks, 10k mit siedendesblut^^



mah isch schoan auhf 61tzig!


----------



## senjara24 (10. April 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Bei gleichem speed und dps ist's völlig wurscht obs ein Stab, ein Schwert oder Axt oder Hammer oder sonstwas ist.
> 
> Noobs sind wohl eher die Leute die gelacht haben, nicht der Krieger



Nein das ist es absolut nicht. Ohne richtige Waffe(Kolben,Axt,Schwert) fehlen einem arms warri die Spezialisierungen und ohne die macht man seeeeehr viel weniger dmg.

Bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen dass du arms meinst weil fury komplett auf 2 Waffen ausgelegt ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem Sinne...hugashakaschlitziwarri


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Malzbier09 (10. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch so anstellt wenn der Heiler was taugt tank ich mit meinem Ele Schami auch locker die meisten hc´s.


----------



## ipercoop (10. April 2010)

Krieger können Stäbe tragen?


----------



## Obsurd (10. April 2010)

letztens hat ein pala mit full heal equip hero inis durchgetankt, aber schon mit Tankskillung.

War ergendwie eigenartig, hat aber imba dmg gemacht 6k dps nicht schlecht, unser Heiler hatte einfach bischen viel zu tun XD


----------



## ZerocxVII (10. April 2010)

Ich tanke mittlerweile sogar als Eule heros^^ bei 11k dps in heros haben die tanks eh nie die agro


----------



## wildrazor09 (10. April 2010)

Übrigens hab ich mal mitm Demo hexer Mimirion erste Phase getankt^^ (letzten 30%)


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. April 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Ich tanke mittlerweile sogar als Eule heros^^ bei 11k dps in heros haben die tanks eh nie die agro



11k? lächerlich. mein Bäumchen macht schon beim Heilen 120k dps, ohne auch nur einen mob zu sehen. die fallen vor Ehrfucht von alleine um.


----------



## Minøtaurus (10. April 2010)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Krieger können Stäbe tragen?



Krieger ist die einzige Klasse die alle verfügbaren Waffengattungen tragen können, das steht sogar auf der WoW Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber dass ein Krieger mit für die Klasse ungewöhnlichem equip aufkreuzt, wenn er dadurch mehr Schaden macht, warum nicht...

Die die solche ungewöhnlichen Wege gehn, schaun sich die Stats und das Equip meistens sehr genau an.


----------



## Saucoireion (10. April 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> 11k? lächerlich. mein Bäumchen macht schon beim Heilen 120k dps, ohne auch nur einen mob zu sehen. die fallen vor Ehrfucht von alleine um.




haha, sowas ähnliches hab ich auch grad gedacht^^ 
sauber


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. April 2010)

In den komischen Lichking-Heros kann man mit zeitgemäßem Gear ja im Grunde schon machen was man will - da werden Heiler und Tank zum Teil nicht mal mehr benötigt. Davon abgesehen finde ich einen tankenden Retri oder einen heilenden Shadow jetzt nicht wirklich exotisch. Ok, dass der fast nur mit Schaden heilt ist nicht alltäglich aber siehe oben: das Gear machts.

Da die Talentbäume ja mittlerweile alle irgendwo brauchbar sind, wäre eine exotische Skillung eigentlich nur noch eine Hybridskillung, da gibt es allerdings kaum noch welche, die gegenüber reinen Skillungen nennenswerte Vorteile beisteuern. Ganz besonders wenn man Dual-Spec und die vernachlässigbaren Umskillkosten bedenkt. Sowas führt natürlich zu Einheitsbrei. Und Spielweisen? Na hier hat man doch erst recht keine Entfaltungsmöglichkeit, solange alles einfach weggebombt wird. Hier gilt man vermutlich schon als Exot wenn man Single-Target Fähigkeiten bei was anderem als einem Boss benutzt


----------



## SuperSaurfang (10. April 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Krieger ist die einzige Klasse die alle verfügbaren Waffengattungen tragen können, das steht sogar auf der WoW Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




FAIL 
eine waffengattung können sie nicht tragen und ratte mal welche


----------



## Lakron (10. April 2010)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> FAIL
> eine waffengattung können sie nicht tragen und ratte mal welche




zauberstäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Utherr (10. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Ja, als DD tanken ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na wo sollen denn die Anfänger bitte sonst ihr Equip her bekommen? Durch marken, richtig! Und wo bekommt man Marken her? Aus Hero inzen! Man könnte sich natürlich Equip beim Schmied / Schneider des Vertrauens klöppeln lassen, aber das kostet immer ein schweine Geld bzw. sau viele / teure mats. Also ist es doch völlig logisch, dass die frisch 80ger erst mal Hero's laufen. 

Erinner dich doch mal zurück wie ihr es gemacht habt als Wotlk gerade drausen war und ihr frisch 80 wart. Die meisten sind erst mal in die "einfacheren" Hero inzen gegangen. Und wenn man 80ger non Hero's geht bekommt man ja meist nichtmal item lvl 200, meist 187(blau).


----------



## Utherr (10. April 2010)

Utherr schrieb:


> Na wo sollen denn die Anfänger bitte sonst ihr Equip her bekommen? Durch marken, richtig! Und wo bekommt man Marken her? Aus Hero inzen! Man könnte sich natürlich Equip beim Schmied / Schneider des Vertrauens klöppeln lassen, aber das kostet immer ein schweine Geld bzw. sau viele / teure mats. Also ist es doch völlig logisch, dass die frisch 80ger erst mal Hero's laufen. Wo soll man denn bitte sonst die ersten Erfahrungen als Tank oder so sammeln? In 5er inzen natürlich! Und die Heros bieten sich da besonders an, weil dort Marken für T9 zeugs droppt.
> 
> Erinner dich doch mal zurück wie ihr es gemacht habt als Wotlk gerade drausen war und ihr frisch 80 wart. Die meisten sind erst mal in die "einfacheren" Hero inzen gegangen. Und wenn man 80ger non Hero's geht bekommt man ja meist nichtmal item lvl 200, meist 187(blau).


----------



## Lakron (10. April 2010)

Utherr schrieb:


> Na wo sollen denn die Anfänger bitte sonst ihr Equip her bekommen? Durch marken, richtig! Und wo bekommt man Marken her? Aus Hero inzen! Man könnte sich natürlich Equip beim Schmied / Schneider des Vertrauens klöppeln lassen, aber das kostet immer ein schweine Geld bzw. sau viele / teure mats. Also ist es doch völlig logisch, dass die frisch 80ger erst mal Hero's laufen.
> 
> Erinner dich doch mal zurück wie ihr es gemacht habt als Wotlk gerade drausen war und ihr frisch 80 wart. Die meisten sind erst mal in die "einfacheren" Hero inzen gegangen. Und wenn man 80ger non Hero's geht bekommt man ja meist nichtmal item lvl 200, meist 187(blau).



wie ich genau die hasse....

wie wärs mit berufe hochskillen? mit meinem palatank hat ich direkt n 200er epics: schild, helm und füsse

dann wär da die dailys vom argentumturnier -> waffe und noch andere rüssi

und ring vom schleifer

rest blues aus innis und quests

und dann geht hero schon ganz gut 29k buffed und critimmun


----------



## Shujo (10. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich mal mitm Demo hexer Mimirion erste Phase getankt^^ (letzten 30%)




Das ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer da Mimiron in P1 so ziemlich 0 schaden mit seinen Hits verursacht, das einzig harte sind die gesonderten effekte...


----------



## SuperSaurfang (10. April 2010)

Lakron schrieb:


> wie ich genau die hasse....
> 
> wie wärs mit berufe hochskillen? mit meinem palatank hat ich direkt n 200er epics: schild, helm und füsse
> 
> ...



die dailys von argentum tunier gabs zu naxx zeiten nicht


----------



## Xyrian (10. April 2010)

Das Exotischte was ich einmal hatte, war ein Warri, der mit PvP Equip getankt hat, 

Ein Frost DD DK

Und das war es eigendlich auch schon o_O

Aber du hast mich auf eine idee Gebracht...

Mal schaun was ich mit meinen Chars (Feuermage, Unholy DK mit halben Tankgear, Holypala mit Schrott Retri Gear und Shadow) alles anstellen kann...

Shockadin ich komme^^


----------



## Xyrian (10. April 2010)

Das Exotischte was ich einmal hatte, war ein Warri, der mit PvP Equip getankt hat, 

Ein Frost DD DK

Und das war es eigendlich auch schon o_O

Aber du hast mich auf eine idee Gebracht...

Mal schaun was ich mit meinen Chars (Feuermage, Unholy DK mit halben Tankgear, Holypala mit Schrott Retri Gear und Shadow) alles anstellen kann...

Shockadin ich komme^^


----------



## Ice Core (10. April 2010)

Gibt nen Video mit nem Schurken, der 2500 ZM hat, und dann mit seinen Giften 3500 Schaden pro Tick macht.

/edit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABwYAFv2Heg << Das Video


----------



## Crewman86 (10. April 2010)

ich find ja die härte das manche dks auf int sockeln bzw intklamotten an haben....


----------



## TheGui (11. April 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Ein Frost DD DK



was is daran Exotisch`?

PS: bin ich der einzige der dem Federvieh seine 11k abnimmt xD ?


----------



## oldman (11. April 2010)

ich schau mir die chars die z. für icc suchen erstmal an um zu sehen wer den da ne gruppe aufmacht 
ein krieger mit beweglichkeits hals, lederhandgelenken (schurkenteile) und schwerer rüssi auf einem anderen platz sowie beweglichkeit gesockellt war mir dann doch etwas zu merkwürdig und ich hatte recht der ist mit dem gesammten loot aus dem raid abgehaun
für mich ist die ausrüstung nur ein zeichen inwieweit jemand seine klasse begriffen hat und stab als waffe wieso nicht in heros wäre es egal in nem raid würd ich das anders sehen


----------



## oldman (11. April 2010)

ups doppelt


----------



## bobz--kaly (11. April 2010)

Hunter aus Gilde mal bei Emalon zu Uldu zeit Pfeile ausgegang hat im Nahkampf weiter gemacht mit 1,9k dps .


----------



## Silverbull (11. April 2010)

bobz--kaly schrieb:


> Hunter aus Gilde mal bei Emalon zu Uldu zeit Pfeile ausgegang hat im Nahkampf weiter gemacht mit 1,9k dps .



das ist witzig aber das war bei mir mal in ner ini mit nem hunter mal passiert das der ohne muni rumrennen mußte^^ das war glaube mal zu bc zeiten gewesen


----------



## Eismann2070 (11. April 2010)

Moin

Ich hab einen Schokadin, aber ab Stufe 60-62 verliert er deutlich gegenüber anderen DDlern. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man durchaus auch schonmal mit dem Kommentar "wir brauchen keine zwei Heiler" aus ner Inigruppe geschmissen werden kann. 
Entsprechend dümpelt er momentan auf Stufe 75 rum mit seinen popeligen 700 Ini-dps.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. April 2010)

Also ich würd meine PvP Skillung als "Relativ ungewöhlich" bezeichnen: Feuer pvp
Hier ein video von einem anderen feuer pvp mage von dem ich die Idee habe http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XYnd91lP3TU

Meine Skillung
http://eu.wowarmory.com/talent-calc.xml?cid=8&tal=23032013012100000000000000000023050203103200312531223013510000000000000000000000000000


----------



## benniboy (11. April 2010)

Ich finds immer wieder witzig wenn Leute alle ihre 71 Skillpunkte in den selben Skilltree verballern.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

ich hatte mal ein Exotische Erlebnis, und zwar hatte ich zu 70er Zeiten mit meinem Paladin einen Bug das Gottes-Schild nicht mehr ausging also bin ich von Ironforge nach Orgrimmar und hab den Ganzen Abend Hordler auf mich einschlagen lassen nach knapp 4 Stunden kam Plötzlich eine GM Meldung das ich mich auslogen soll und danach wieder Einlogen das Auslogen wurde ein wenig Stressig..

Ugnar: ich kann mich nicht auslogen..
Gamemaster: Drücke bitte ESC und gehe dort auf Auslogen, danach kannst du dich wieder Einlogen und der vorhandene Bug ist weg.
Ugnar: Ich bin im Kampf..
Gamemaster: Dann warte bis du außerhalb des Kampfes bist.
Ugnar: ... das fällt mir Schwer mit ganz Orgrimmar am Arsch...
Gamemaster: Wie bitte?
Ugnar: ich komme nicht aus dem Kampf weil ich um die 100 Hordler am Hintern kleben habe.
Gamemaster: Kannst du deinen Ruhestein nutzen?
Ugnar: Cooldown...

ja und so in etwa ging das dann noch 1 Stunde bis ich auf einmal nach Ironforge Teleportiert wurde und Automatisch ausgelogt wurde aber einer meiner geilsten World of Warcraft Abende überhaupt. 

Also Frage ich euch was ist nicht daran Exotisch wenn dich über 40 Horden Ladys umbringen wollen?


----------



## Bullock_ (11. April 2010)

Das absurdeste, was mir je untergekommen ist, war in Vio Hero ein Ele-Schamane mit T9.5/T10 Rüssi und Tankschild, der für Heal eingetragen war, und nicht nur die Gruppe perfekt am Leben hielt, sondern auch Erster im Schaden war und obendrein den einen oder anderen Boss/Trash recht effizient tankte.

Ja, die Schamanen sind wohl immer noch OP, ich sollte meinen Twink wieder hervorholen...


----------



## X-Zero (11. April 2010)

Bei mir war es auch in der Vio Festung...
Komme in die Ini und sehe dass unser Healer, ein Schamane, noch im Verstärkerspecc ist. Hatte gutes Equip, GS 5800, und meinte er heile im Verstärkerspecc. Er hat dann nicht nur die gesamte gruppe geheilt ohne Probleme, er hat auch noch 9k dps gefahren. War echt interessant vorallem da ich auch Schamane, Ele/Verstärker spiele.


----------



## Katzensprung (11. April 2010)

Ice schrieb:


> Gibt nen Video mit nem Schurken, der 2500 ZM hat, und dann mit seinen Giften 3500 Schaden pro Tick macht.
> 
> /edit http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ABwYAFv2Heg << Das Video




Aber die Gifte skalieren eigentlich nicht mit Zaubermacht.

Schein ein Bug zu sein.


----------



## Xall13 (11. April 2010)

Gibt es nicht einen Schamanen der mit ner Melee Skillung tankt ? ka wie das funktioniert. gibst sogar youtue videos wo er deathwisper tankt oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (11. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich schau mir die chars die z. für icc suchen erstmal an um zu sehen wer den da ne gruppe aufmacht
> ein krieger mit beweglichkeits hals, lederhandgelenken (schurkenteile) und schwerer rüssi auf einem anderen platz sowie beweglichkeit gesockellt war mir dann doch etwas zu merkwürdig und ich hatte recht der ist mit dem gesammten loot aus dem raid abgehaun
> für mich ist die ausrüstung nur ein zeichen inwieweit jemand seine klasse begriffen hat und stab als waffe wieso nicht in heros wäre es egal in nem raid würd ich das anders sehen



na, na, nicht so verbohrt was die itemauswahl angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der krieger hatte vermutlich keine ahnung, allerdings ist es zur zeit leider so dass beweglichkeits-items dem krieger einen höheren dmgboost gewähren als str-items, weil crit (aus agility) für den warri wesentlich wichtiger ist als ap (durch stärke). so sind für den fury warri zB 'ne agility-halskette, der icc-agility-ring, n zweiter agilityring und lederhandgelenke "best-in-slot", die bestmögliche itemauswahl für diese spezifischen slots. manche lederitems sind zB auch besser als lowleveligere plattenteile. schwere rüstung ist allerdings meistens schwachsinn, weil 1 stat (int) völlig nutzlos für den warri ist.


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Lakron schrieb:


> wie ich genau die hasse....
> 
> wie wärs mit berufe hochskillen? mit meinem palatank hat ich direkt n 200er epics: schild, helm und füsse
> 
> ...



als ob nen icc equipter heal und 3 icc equipte dds mit nem 22 k life tank wipen o.O Bin damals auch mit 22 k life in die hcs und hatte 0 wipes


----------



## Assari (11. April 2010)

Also bei mir aufm Server gibt es so einen 49er Hunter.

Der is ein richtiger VOGEL xDDD

Der läuft mit ner weissen axt + Feurige waaffe rum, hat nur Equip mit + willenskraft und al solche dinge.

Ich hab ihn mal drauf angesprochen und er mietne zum theme Waffe: Meine Freunde haben gesagt die waaffe ist gut. ich musste nur 600g bezahlen. Und die leuchtet so cool

o.O

Und zum Thema Willenskraft: Er meint: Wille ist gut, ich bin sehr willensstark. Kann man immer gebrauchen

oO

UND er ist ein richtig kleiner mieser Ninjalooter :S

UND ich weiß wie alt er sit ... 9 ...


PS: Mittlerweile hat er sich ne ordentliche Waffe geninjat^^


----------



## Yagilrallae (11. April 2010)

@Threadersteller, ich trug auch längere Zeit eine Stangenwaffe als Krieger (Seelenqual aus Pdok10 von Anub), 

weil ich laufend Pech hatte ein eine dem Krieger etwas angepasstere Waffe zu kommen.

Aber durch Ms-Skillung haute die sogar ordentlich Druck raus, wegen dem festen ArP da drauf.

Da die Axt-Spezialisierung auch für Stangenwaffen gilt, war es auch eigentlich gar nicht so untypisch.



..aber komisch ausgesehen hatte es dennoch.


----------



## lordxanatos (11. April 2010)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> @Threadersteller, ich trug auch längere Zeit eine Stangenwaffe als Krieger (Seelenqual aus Pdok10 von Anub),
> 
> weil ich laufend Pech hatte ein eine dem Krieger etwas angepasstere Waffe zu kommen.
> 
> ...



achtung, der te spricht von stab und nicht stangenwaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stangenwaffen sind total in ordnung da sie teilweise einfach das beste sind an das man kommt und zudem 5% crit/critdmg gewähren, stabspezi gibts bisher nunmal noch nicht^^


----------



## Piposus (11. April 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> Ich war heute wie fast jeden Tag Random Hero =)
> Nur hatte ich zum ersten mal einen Krieger dabei der einen 2H Druiden Stab führte .
> Ich war natürlich sehr skeptisch dementegen und meine anderen Mitspieler schrien sofort "xD lol nen krieger mitm stab!!rofl lol" (etwas übertrieben )
> Doch sie wurden irgendwie schlagartig ruhiger als der Noob Stab Krieger aufeinmal mehr als 4k bossdps gemacht hat
> ...



Du könntest durch "normale" Spielweise der Gruppe einfach viel mehr geben. Somit ist dein Verhalten asozial.


----------



## BlueMode (11. April 2010)

hab mit ner 20/20/31 skillung 1,8k rating im 2er geholt(Hunter/Eule) das war zu patch 3.2
war schon iwie komisch haben auch oft verloren (sehr oft!)
und ja shockadine gibts noch aber nur bis lvl 59 dannach holen die anderen klassen mit ihrem 51iger spec auf


----------



## Tublerone (11. April 2010)

Ice schrieb:


> Gibt nen Video mit nem Schurken, der 2500 ZM hat, und dann mit seinen Giften 3500 Schaden pro Tick macht.
> 
> /edit http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ABwYAFv2Heg << Das Video



Privatserver. Sieht man da der eine Kreiger Frostklingenhacke/Höllenschreis Zerteiler hat als ALLIANZER.

Privatserver!


----------



## Syreane (11. April 2010)

Also das Beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war in Grube von Saron Hero beim Boss Ick, da hat´n Retri Pala den tank gehealt und gleichzeitig dmg gemacht^^
und es gab kein wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also das find ich ziemlich exotisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil man sowas nicht alle tage erlebt^^.


----------



## Kagaru (11. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Ja, als DD tanken ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hasse sowas .

Leute die wegen soetwas leaven .

Wenn du ein guter heiler bist dann heilst du auch das .
Dann dauert es zwar ein wenig länger aber was solls ...


----------



## schneemaus (11. April 2010)

Kagaru da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Wenn's nich grad Grube oder HdR ist, ist das auch zu schaffen als halbwegs guter Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zum Thema Shadowpriest und heilen... Dank der Zaubermacht, die nicht mehr in Heilung und Schaden geteilt ist, kann zur Not auch ein Shadow heilen. Hab ich auch schon in Inis gemacht, wo ich als DD mit bin und der Heiler verreckt war. Das Mana ist dann zwar extremst schnell leer, aber zumindest bissl Heilung haut man raus und kann so meistens die Gruppe vor nem Wipe bewahren ^^


----------



## Baraccathrall (11. April 2010)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Das absurdeste, was mir je untergekommen ist, war in Vio Hero ein Ele-Schamane mit T9.5/T10 Rüssi und Tankschild, der für Heal eingetragen war, und nicht nur die Gruppe perfekt am Leben hielt, sondern auch Erster im Schaden war und obendrein den einen oder anderen Boss/Trash recht effizient tankte.
> 
> Ja, die Schamanen sind wohl immer noch OP, ich sollte meinen Twink wieder hervorholen...



Schaut euch auf Youtube die Videos von *sharicasmi*  an.Der tankt als Schamane verdammt viel und jetzt aber nicht irgendwelche lowinis oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist ne sehr interessante Sache...


----------



## Kvick (11. April 2010)

Das hat jetzt nichts mit exotischer Skillung zu tun, aber dennoch nennenswert denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War random Hero, Healer war nen ganz normaler Holy-Priest.. aber er hat die ganze Zeit beim Tank gestanden und "Heilige Nova" gespammt und war damit am Ende bei 3k dps.. war schon ganz witzig zumal ein DD und der Tank noch unter ihm im Damage warn.


----------



## Blutelfmann (11. April 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich Vampirumarmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast du jetzt eigentlich deine gruppe für fds alars asche farmen voll?

zum thema:
naja ich hab nen dudu gesehn der hatte berserker auf sein waffen und war moonkin geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (11. April 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Krieger ist die einzige Klasse die alle verfügbaren Waffengattungen tragen können, das steht sogar auf der WoW Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alle ausser Zauberstäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (11. April 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Ein Frost DD DK
> 
> Und das war es eigendlich auch schon o_O



lol du hast wohl auch bischen geschlaffen XD 
hast wol nicht rausgefunden das Dk mit Frostskillung am meisten dmg machen lol noob


----------



## Funkydiddy (11. April 2010)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Aber die Gifte skalieren eigentlich nicht mit Zaubermacht.
> 
> Schein ein Bug zu sein.


Für mich schaut das eher so aus wie nen Privatserver =/


----------



## Anonymus299 (11. April 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> hast du jetzt eigentlich deine gruppe für fds alars asche farmen voll?



Jep...nur musste einer aus Beruflichen gründen leaven:-P

Also wenn noch wer (DD) lust hat......^^


----------



## HansiHansenHans (11. April 2010)

Das interessanteste was ich erlebt habe war, dass ein Jäger Blutkessel Hero getankt hat zu BC Zeiten.
War da so vor mich am hinquesten als Schami, bis ich angewhispert wurde mitzukommen.
Da sagte ich bin noch grün und blau equipt. Der meinte das ist egal der braucht mich nur wegen
dem Beweglichkeitstotem. Wurd noch gezogen dadurch und hab sogar nen epic bekommen. Fand ich voll nett.
Hätte nicht damals geglaubt das nen Jäger tanken kann in Blutkessel HERO. Das war so T4 niveau, weil der die Kara trinkets noch an hatte.
Das ist mir aufgefallen als, der vorm Bosskampf immer gesagt, dass wir kurz warten wegen den Trinket.


----------



## Sysa (11. April 2010)

> Gibts noch Schockadine?



Me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumindest bis jetzt, bin noch kleine 40 ... und der Schokadin macht massig Spass in dem Level.

Ist nur zu schade, das man die Skillung nicht auf Dauer weitermachen kann.


Ich hab aber eh ein Faible für "Ungewöhnliche Skillungen":

-Mein DK ist Blut tank, (von daher hab ich nix gegen den demnächst festgelegten Bluttank einzuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-meine Minipriesterin (20) ist auf dem Weg zur Smiterin,
-mein Jäger ist und bleibt BM, egal wie oft mir gesagt wird, ich soll umskillen weil ich zu wenig Schaden mache ... mittlerweile hat sie zwar Dualspec auf Treffsicherheit, aber das kram ich nur raus, wenn mich mal ein netter Randomraid mitnimmt für Weekly, und kein anderer dabei ist.
-Meine Druidin war schon Eule als diese noch von allen verlacht wurden

Ich spiele halt, was und wie es mir Spass macht, weil ich mir so denke, dafür ist ein Spiel da.


----------



## Haramann (11. April 2010)

Hab mal auf youtube nen survival hunter gesehen, der hat damals noch zu naxx zeiten 4k dps an patchworkgemacht.. 
der unterschied zu normalen huntern war, er hat ausschließlich nahkampf gemacht xD


----------



## MayoAmok (11. April 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> Ich spiele halt, was und wie es mir Spass macht, weil ich mir so denke, dafür ist ein Spiel da.



Mist, das wollte ich schreiben. Ich spiel immer die Skillung, die mir am meisten Spass macht. Hexer schon immer Gebrechen, Hunter schon immer Beastmaster, Krieger schon immer Tank und Waffen als DD. 

Verrückt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (11. April 2010)

Gestern hatte ich ne schwierige Rnd HC. Alle DDs noch recht blau(kann schon ma vorkommen) und der Tank war DD mit Frost SKill und einer 2H Axt. Der hatte nen grünen Heilerhut und keine Trinkets. Ergo auch noch nicht crit immun. Und ach ja wir waren in HdR. Mein Glück das ich so gut heilen kann.


----------



## Moktheshock (11. April 2010)

oliilo schrieb:


> letzens ein warry im bg gesehen mit zwei 1.8 speed dolchen(oder evntl. schwertern weis nimme genau) war aber cool



zu 70er zeiten hab ich auch überlegt meinen Krieger mit zwei Dolchen zu spielen^^ ging dann aber doch lieber auf die Faustwaffen.

Zum Thema Stabkrieger is ne super idee nur ist es wohl schwer an nen gescheiten stab zu kommen^^




Alux schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich ne schwierige Rnd HC. Alle DDs noch recht blau(kann schon ma vorkommen) und der Tank war DD mit Frost SKill und einer 2H Axt. Der hatte nen grünen Heilerhut und keine Trinkets. Ergo auch noch nicht crit immun. Und ach ja wir waren in HdR. Mein Glück das ich so gut heilen kann.



so schlimm können die DDs und der Tank net eq gewesen sein ^^ da mein Kumpel mit nem ilvl schnitt von 213 noch net hdr über rnd kann^^


----------



## Al_xander (11. April 2010)

Tank mit nem Dolch *rofl*


----------



## hassimkopf (11. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Viel geiler finde ich inzwischen, dass irgendwie jeder mit 80 erstmal Heros rennt, bevor er irgendwas mit seinem Gear macht.
> Tanks mit 22k HP buffed, nicht critimmun und keiner Erfahrung sind einfach das beste <3
> Da bin ich mit meinem Heiler sehr schnell weg.



22k hp reicht dick für hcs... offensichtlich bist du einer der healer, die 0 skill besitzen!

wo soll man auch sonst equip herbekommen, außer über hcs, pfeife!


----------



## Zuvo (11. April 2010)

Also das seltsamste was ich immer sehe ist DD Dk die meinen mit Frost aura wäre es getan und sie könnten tanken ^^
Ich bin zwar net assozial und mache viel mit aber wenn dabei nur wipes raus kommen dann sag auch ich tschau ansonsten soll jeder tanken wie er meint ich muss nur heilen^^


----------



## yxc.net (11. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit meinem Heiler sehr schnell weg.



Du bist ja cool...

yxc


----------



## Icelemon (11. April 2010)

erst gestern in TB nen lvl 6 krieger mit stoffi accbound gesehen ( Int-brust, ZM-schulter, Int-Kolben)

habe ihn darauf angesprochen, doch er zeigte wenig interesse.


----------



## Vrocas (11. April 2010)

Assari schrieb:


> Also bei mir aufm Server gibt es so einen 49er Hunter.
> 
> Der is ein richtiger VOGEL xDDD
> 
> ...



Und du bist wie alt?? 7??

jetzt mal ehrlich, der typ is wahrscheinlich neu und hat noch kein plan von wow. Und auf das Alter kommt es in WoW sowieso nicht mehr drauf an, ich hab ne menge Leute über 18 Jahren gesehen die haben sie ein verhalten an den Tag gelegt wie sau...


----------



## turalya (11. April 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Krieger ist die einzige Klasse die alle verfügbaren Waffengattungen tragen können, das steht sogar auf der WoW Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falsch.

Krieger können keine Zauberstäbe tragen


----------



## 666Anubis666 (11. April 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Also ich würd meine PvP Skillung als "Relativ ungewöhlich" bezeichnen: Feuer pvp
> Hier ein video von einem anderen feuer pvp mage von dem ich die Idee habe http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XYnd91lP3TU
> 
> Meine Skillung
> http://eu.wowarmory....000000000000000



Also das Finde ich in der Arena extrem nervig als gegner!
Aber das ist ja auch sinn und zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cable (11. April 2010)

Ich finds immer wieder lustig wenn wxyz k gs (bitte eine zahl zwischen 5000 und 6000 einsetzen) hunter mitner bm skillung in ner hero auftauchen und dann 1,x k dps machen, dafür mich mit meinen 4k dps flamen, dass ich mehr dmg machen soll, weil sie schnell durch wollen^^


----------



## Sèv! (11. April 2010)

An die Leute die meinen man bekommt sein Gear über die Heros hab ich was:

Das beste was man machen kann als frischer 80er ist:
-Die 200er Sachen bauen lassen ( Sind total günstig )
-Prüfung des Champions Non Hero abfarmen
-Nach Pdc dann die 3 Icc Instanzen Non hero abfarmen...

Und dann erst Heros...besonders als Tank!


BTT:
Hab mal einen Hunter gesehen der hat Sartharion getankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Halt total gut gekitet etc.


----------



## Namir (11. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich werde auch oft angepöbelt, wenn ich mit meinem Retripaladin heroinstanzen tanke. Am Ende sind wir nicht nur immer wipefrei durchgekommen, bin sogar noch mit 7k DPS overal erster im Dmgmeter...



Ich tanke Heros auch grundsätzlich im Offequip (mit tankskillung) mit meinem DK, 4.5 bis 5k dps sind da drin und grundsätzlich auch am meisten schaden (häufig auch über 50%).
Und natürlich werd ich auch sehr häufig dumm angemacht - zu Beginn - und am Ende fragen mich dann die Leute auch häufig wie ich das denn mache.



Zuvo schrieb:


> Also das seltsamste was ich immer sehe ist DD Dk die meinen mit Frost aura wäre es getan und sie könnten tanken ^^
> Ich bin zwar net assozial und mache viel mit aber wenn dabei nur wipes raus kommen dann sag auch ich tschau ansonsten soll jeder tanken wie er meint ich muss nur heilen^^



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich auch schon Angst hatte, dass man mich nicht geheilt kriegt, wenn z.b. ein baum mit 13k mana als heiler da ist. Aber irgendwie kam da ab der dritten gruppe immer ein hurrikan von irgendwoher weil dem heiler langweilig war.
Vor allem: ich hab als DK schon ein paar heros ganz alleine gemacht und nicht mal dabei war ich kritimmun (tank / dd - gear gemischt) deshalb find ichs ein bisschen anmassend, dass gewisse leute tanks flamen, die unbuffed unter 30k hp haben. zu naxxzeiten waren 30k hp-tanks eine rarität und galten noch als überaus imba.


----------



## derwolf (11. April 2010)

also ich habe mit meiner eule auch schon mehre hero inis getankt macht richtig bock


und zu bc zeiten haben ein kumpel und ich mit unseren hunter pets tiefensumpf und so getankt


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (11. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Ja, als DD tanken ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil ja die 80er Epics vom Craften kostenlos sind...



Lakron schrieb:


> wie ich genau die hasse....
> 
> wie wärs mit berufe hochskillen? mit meinem palatank hat ich direkt n 200er epics: schild, helm und füsse
> 
> ...


In der Zeit in der man die Marken vom Tunier zusammen hat um sich was zu kaufen hat man voll t9 aus heros das lohnt sich so etwas von überhaupt nicht.
Ansonsten finde ich es total Assi die Grp zu verlassen wenn es nicht so aussieht, dass die Inni in 5min Clear ist...


----------



## ibbi (11. April 2010)

vor paar tagen hab ich nen retri pala gesehn der voll auf int gesockelt hat
er meinte er kommt mim mana nich so klar....


----------



## Noenon (11. April 2010)

Mir ist mal zu Ohren gekommen, dass es auf unserem Server einen 9 Jährigen gibt, welcher einen Shadowpriest spielt und in einer unserer Topgilden ist und auch immer einer der ersten die den Content down haben...


----------



## Kezpa (11. April 2010)

seit wann kann Krieger stab tragen?? Oo ich dachte der kann alles tragen außer Stab


----------



## n.bek. (11. April 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder witzig wenn Leute alle ihre 71 Skillpunkte in den selben Skilltree verballern.



hmmm beim frostmage gar nicht mal selten, aber die frostskillung wird eigentlich auch fast nur zum lvln und im pvp verwendet. n deffwarri oder n tankadin mit skillung aus nur einem baum ist hingegen schon wieder den üblichen skillungen deutlich unterlegen....


----------



## thezwelch (11. April 2010)

*ironie an*Das exotischste was ich bisher gesehen habe sind leute mit T10, die die Gruppe sofort verlassen, wenn mal ein neuling in einer Hero auftaucht. *ironie aus*


Ganz ehrlich Leute, Heroinstanzen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung *NICHT* nur als Zeitvertreib zum Markensammeln. 
Mit nem durchschnittlichem Itemlvl von 187 geht man in der Regel in eine Hero rein um sein Equip zu verbessern, denn es droppen dort (ausser in den drei Icc instanzen und der PdC) nachwievor *NUR* 200er Items. Sicherlich kann man nebenbei noch seine Berufe skillen und/oder "ganz billig" Ausrüstung im Auktionshaus oder bei den jeweiligen Fraktionshändlern kaufen, aber man kann sich seine Ausrüstung auch durch besuche heroischer Instanzen holen. Und wer die Gruppe wegen ein paar grün/blau ausgerüsteter leuteverlässt, macht es den Tanks/Heilern und DDs von morgen nur unnötig schwer. Und vielleicht trefft ihr ja irgendwann wieder auf sie, wenn sie sich dann an euch erinnern, kanns lustig werden.
Ich hab mir solche Nasen immer gemerkt und schrieb mir auf woher sie kamen, damit ich beim nächsten mal, wenn die Gruppe anders aufgestellt ist und sie dazukamen, rauskanten konnte.

Und nun zum Thema:

Hab zu Klassiczeiten mit 2 Freunden und nem durchschnittlichem lvl von 35 das Kloster besucht. Ich war als Krieger der Tank hatte ne komische Skillung wo in jedem Baum Punkte steckten und ich trug dank der Hilfe eines Freundes schon das 2 Handschwert aus ner Kriegerquest die man damals erst mit 40 machen konnte (oder durch die hilfe eines Freundes schon früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Wir waren zwar langsam aber haben es an einem heldenhaften abend leer bekommen.
Mit gleichem Krieger hab ich irgendwann in MC den MT2 posten bekommen, da war die Skillung und die Ausrüstung schon ein wenig durchdachter, aber wenn ich langeweile hatte, hab ich immer mal ne andere waffe mitgebracht um mit denen zu skillen. Darunter auch mit nem Kampfstab aus Stratholme. ^^


----------



## piddybundy (11. April 2010)

@neonon.Da wäre ich nicht so stolz drauf.Hat die``TOP``-Gilde kein Verantwortungsbewußtsein,von wegen Jugendschutz und so? Oder raiden die extra von 16:00 bis 19:00 Uhr ?Selbst dann ist das in meinen Augen grenzwertig...


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Mir ist mal zu Ohren gekommen, dass es auf unserem Server einen 9 Jährigen gibt, welcher einen Shadowpriest spielt und in einer unserer Topgilden ist und auch immer einer der ersten die den Content down haben...


Sachen gibt´s auf unseren Server gibt es eine Gilde wo nur Mitglieder im Alter von 14 bis 19 erlaubt sind und die hatten zu Burning Crusade Zeiten Blacktempel & MH clear vor dem 2.4 Patch natürlich danach war es ja keine Kunst mehr. ^^^

Ein Kumpel wurde letztes Jahr da raus geschmissen weil er 20 geworden ist irgendwie lächerlich was die mit ihren Mitgliedern machen.


----------



## Noenon (11. April 2010)

piddybundy schrieb:


> @neonon.Da wäre ich nicht so stolz drauf.Hat die``TOP``-Gilde kein Verantwortungsbewußtsein,von wegen Jugendschutz und so? Oder raiden die extra von 16:00 bis 19:00 Uhr ?Selbst dann ist das in meinen Augen grenzwertig...



Nein die raiden nur Abends, mir ist die Story zu Ohren gekommen und ich weiß aber nicht ob was dran ist. Ne bestätigung hats nie gegeben. Ich bin keineswegs stolz drauf und es liegt nicht im Rahmen der Dinge die mich zu interessieren haben.
Letztendlich ist es ihre Entscheidung bzw die der Eltern und nicht meine. Ich kenne die Member der Gilde nicht bzw der Top Gilden und ich bin auch einer der den Content nicht sieht.


----------



## Vannala (11. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Naja....4k BossDPS in einer Hero ist doch inzwischen mit allem möglich.
> Das interessanteste was ich gesehen hab, war ein Shadow der durch seinen Schaden geheilt hat und alle paar Minuten mal eien blitzheilung.
> War sehr geil
> 
> ...




Da muss ich jetzt auch mal angeben...;D
Als ich damals noch aktiv mit meinem Retri am raiden war, das war zu t7,5 Zeiten , also viel Naxx,Satha,Maly und dann Ulduar.
In Ulduar weiß ichs noch ganz genau und bei Satha meine ich teilweise auch , dass ich es geschafft habe mit meinem Def-heal neben meinem enormen dmg grade bei diesem council (diese drei Zwerge in verschiedenen Größen)so derbe viel defensiv zu heilen,dass ich immer vor allen 5-6 Heilern stand. Das war immer sehr amüsant damals im TS , als es hieß: "Schaut euch Vanni an, er ist auf Platz 1 im Dmg ABER auch im Heal!"

/angebenoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (11. April 2010)

Cable schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder lustig wenn wxyz k gs (bitte eine zahl zwischen 5000 und 6000 einsetzen) hunter mitner bm skillung in ner hero auftauchen und dann 1,x k dps machen, dafür mich mit meinen 4k dps flamen, dass ich mehr dmg machen soll, weil sie schnell durch wollen^^



ähm. bm mit 1,xk dps gibts nicht... ich mache als bm an die 4,5k dmg in hcs... und das ausschließlich im nahkampf. aspekt des wildtiers und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich immerwieder witzig, wie sich viele darüber aufregen, aber was soll man machen. am ende hab ich meinen spaß und der dmg stimmt auch ^^ ich steh halt nicht so auf fernkampf xD

mein warri-twink benutzt auch öfters nur den heirloom bogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (11. April 2010)

Kvick schrieb:


> War random Hero, Healer war nen ganz normaler Holy-Priest.. aber er hat die ganze Zeit beim Tank gestanden und "Heilige Nova" gespammt und war damit am Ende bei 3k dps.. war schon ganz witzig zumal ein DD und der Tank noch unter ihm im Damage warn.





heilige nova bäm bäbäm bäm xD mit dem richtigen manapool und guter manareg geht das ^^ ach ich liebe meinen priester xD


----------



## Er4yzer (11. April 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> ähm. bm mit 1,xk dps gibts nicht... ich mache als bm an die 4,5k dmg in hcs... und das ausschließlich im nahkampf. aspekt des wildtiers und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ähm, du spielst nen melee hunter und nen ranged warri?
sinn? Oo


----------



## Natálya (11. April 2010)

Also was ich richtig cool find sind Smiter, holy dmg Priester. Ich hab da zwar noch nie einen gespielt, aber ich find die Spielweise echt interessant. Problem: mit der Mastery werden diese Priester vermutlich komplett aussterben. =(


----------



## tuerlich (11. April 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> ähm, du spielst nen melee hunter und nen ranged warri?
> sinn? Oo



naja ich hab in diablo 2 auch ne melee-feuer-sorc und nen wurf-baba gezockt... ich mag son zeug halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mal was anderes. die standart-pflicht-skillungen gehen mir sowieso auf den geist. NULL individualität.


----------



## Gnarl1337 (11. April 2010)

Ich hab nen Dk in meiner Gilde der macht als Unholy Tank 7k dps und als Frost DD 11k oO da Frost damals als Tankskillung und Unholy als PvPSkillung gedacht war, falls ich mich recht erinnerer, finde ich das ziemlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach und ich hab mal mit meinem MM Hunter (Unerbittlich Gear) gegen einen BM Hunter mit ca. dem selben Gear gekämpft der andere Hunter hat Nahkampf gemacht und ich wusste garnicht wie mir geschieht und wurde eiskalt gebashed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (11. April 2010)

@ gnarl schonmal was von frostfalle und rückzug gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ tuerlich naja ok als funfaktor hab ich auch schon des öfteren mit'm warri von weit hinten draufgeballert, sieht einfach witzig aus so ein dicker t10 plattenträger mit bogen :>


----------



## Herr Hering (11. April 2010)

Naja ich hab mal als Schamie dm getankt udn mich paralell dazu selsbt gehealt, damals hat dieser eine shcock noch extra aggro gemacht


----------



## Nexilein (11. April 2010)

Lakron schrieb:


> und dann geht hero schon ganz gut 29k buffed und critimmun



Ich gebe dir Recht, dass sich frische 80er mehr auf ein ordentliches Startequip konzentrieren sollten. Das blaue Zeug vom Schmied und evtl. 1 o. 2 iLvl 200 Epics kosten wirklich nicht die Welt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass auf der durchschnittlichen Gildenbank auch das ein oder andere blaue iLvl 200 BoE Teil rumliegt. 
Aber 29k Leben ist lächerlich.
Für Krieger und Palas ging es zum Start von WotLK mit ca. 22k Leben in die Hero Instanzen, und wenn der durchschnittliche Heiler heute noch besser ausgerüstet ist, fällt mir kein Grund ein warum man als Tank dann besseres Startequip brauchen sollte als damals.

(Mir ist bewusst, dass sich der Tank nicht nur über Leben definiert, aber bei blauem Startequip spielt Avoidance o. Stamina Sockelung wirklich noch keine große Rolle)


----------



## Itirian (11. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Du könntest durch "normale" Spielweise der Gruppe einfach viel mehr geben. Somit ist dein Verhalten asozial.



Wieso is mein verhalten asozial?
könntest du mir das bitte erklären , wäre dir doch sehr verbunden.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

oh man Leute fangt jetzt nicht wieder so in den Thread an das beleidigen ist echt niveaulos,


----------



## Cable (11. April 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> ähm. bm mit 1,xk dps gibts nicht... ich mache als bm an die 4,5k dmg in hcs... und das ausschließlich im nahkampf. aspekt des wildtiers und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh doch das gibts glaub mir^^


----------



## Dragon02031987 (11. April 2010)

gegen tanks mit 22k unbuffed hab ich ja nix in heros NUR sollten sie dann doch wenigstens critimmun sein.

hatte letztens mal nen dk tank in hdz4 der nicht critimmun war und durfte den mit meiner priesterin heilen und die hatte nur ilvl durchschnitt von 200 hab echt geschwitzt dabei und 3 mal isser einfach instant umgefallen beim trash^^

zum thema ungewöhnliche spielweise: hatte mal nen fury warri der hds hero getankt hat und dabei 5k dps gefahren hat^^


----------



## ODezu (11. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Naja....4k BossDPS in einer Hero ist doch inzwischen mit allem möglich.
> Das interessanteste was ich gesehen hab, war ein Shadow der durch seinen Schaden geheilt hat und alle paar Minuten mal eien blitzheilung.
> War sehr geil
> 
> ...


lol das war ich^^

gs stimmt und spielweise auch^^ btw geschildet habe ich aber auch noch^^


----------



## Arkox (11. April 2010)

Shadow-Heal, Retri-Heal/Tank und all sowas sieht man immer öfter in Hero's.
Ich mag' diese Risikofreude, im PvP spiele ich selber den mehr traditionellen als exotischen Feuer-Magier. Das rührt jedoch einfach daher, dass es in BGs und im WorldPvP deutlich mehr Spass und Action bereit hält, und natürlich weil niemand mit einem solch "feurigen" Gegner rechnet, wo diese doch heutzutage mehr und mehr aussterben, ähnlich wie die exotischen ArenaTeams, die früher unter den CasualPvPlern einen riesen Hype erlebt haben. Heute geht es nur noch ums Gewinnen. Und so wird aus dem Spiel, was Spass machen soll mehr und mehr Ernst. So finde ich die Entwicklung zum "Exotischen" hin im PvE zwar gut, doch trotzdem hört für die meisten der Spass sofort auf, sollte etwas schief gehn. Und schon ist's wieder Ernst. Und so frage ich mich: Waren "Multiplayer-Spiele" nicht ursprünglich gedacht, zusammen Spass zu haben, egal wer letztendlich gewinnt? Dieses Gefühl verblasst in WoW immer mehr.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Furor-Tank mit Titanengriff. Eine Hand 2H Axt andere Schild. Nie die Aggro verloren...
Furor-Krieger mit 2 Stäben
Krieger mit Faustwaffen
usw. 

Exotische Spielmöglichkeiten gibts wohl nur bei Kriegern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thedarknesshell (11. April 2010)

kommt drauf an was das fürn stab war, kann mir nicht vorstellen das es einen krieger gibt der mit nem stab viel dmg macht, weil es ja nur stäbe mit beweglichkeit und caster-stäbe gibt.

Wenn sein Gear auf stand von icc ist, kannichs mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (11. April 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich werde auch oft angepöbelt, wenn ich mit meinem Retripaladin heroinstanzen tanke. Am Ende sind wir nicht nur immer wipefrei durchgekommen, bin sogar noch mit 7k DPS overal erster im Dmgmeter...



sowas hab ich mit meinen Healschami der seit fast einer Woche auf 80 ist (nur Heal gespecct) sehr gerne ..(kommt sehr oft besonders von den DK'S..) Da lass ich lieber den nicht Tank sterben und hol mir 30 min Debuff(einfach mit anderen Char Rnd hero) als das ich sowas heile.. 
Als Beispiel ich gehe ja nicht mit Verstärker Specc/EQ als Heal in ne Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (11. April 2010)

hab zu bc zeiten mein jäger gern auf sv gespielt.. als melee hunter ^^ .. war im pvp immer lustig wenn die mages usw immer versucht haben in die damalige dead zone zu kommen ^^ .. haben sicher blöd geschaut wenn der jäger dann auf nahkampf geht ^^ ..


----------



## Moktheshock (11. April 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Furor-Tank mit Titanengriff. Eine Hand 2H Axt andere Schild. Nie die Aggro verloren...
> Furor-Krieger mit 2 Stäben
> Krieger mit Faustwaffen
> usw.
> ...



hab ich nun was verpasst ^^ 2 stäbe titansgrip also soweit ich mich erinner und ich erinner mich gut^^ 
geht Titansgrip nur mit Äxten,Schwertern und Kolben^^


----------



## meisterkidi (11. April 2010)

ich hatte ma nen fury tank war geil ... 

nen krieger mit schild und dolch als tak ...

und nen dk der dw mit 2 werkzeugen getankt hatte ^^


----------



## The-Quila (11. April 2010)

ich spiele frostmagier im pve.


----------



## Boéndil234 (11. April 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Bei gleichem speed und dps ist's völlig wurscht obs ein Stab, ein Schwert oder Axt oder Hammer oder sonstwas ist.
> 
> Noobs sind wohl eher die Leute die gelacht haben, nicht der Krieger



krieger können keine verbesserung für stäbe skilln...für alle anderen arten schon in sofern is ein stab nie optimal


----------



## Cazor (11. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich schau mir die chars die z. für icc suchen erstmal an um zu sehen wer den da ne gruppe aufmacht
> ein krieger mit beweglichkeits hals, lederhandgelenken (schurkenteile) ...............




dann frag mal nen Fury nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - die haben da ziemlich Need drauf


----------



## Pikepu (11. April 2010)

hab mal ein video gesehen wo ein schurke zu bc zeiten die mutter aus bt getankt hat^^100%-0%!!!
kA wie viel aggi der hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
75%avoid ^^


----------



## Yalis (11. April 2010)

Ich mache als Schurke manchmal für (große) stunnbare mobs meine PvP skillung an, der verbesserte Nierenhieb bringt auf einzelne Ziele doch erheblich mehr schaden (wenn auch nur kurz) und entlastet tanks und Heiler.

Einmal hab ich sogar notgedrungen einen wurm in PdK getankt bis der gefallene tank wieder auf den beinen war, mit entrinnen, mantel der schatten und einem guten diszi Priester an meiner Seite hat das sogar geklappt!


----------



## GlücksZwerg (11. April 2010)

Bei dem Thema habe direkt Lust bekommen nen meele Hunter zu zocken
Wäre bestimmt geil im pvp ^^


----------



## lolichbindklol (11. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> einer Meiner Favoriten sind Spell Dks, 10k mit siedendesblut^^


Zu blöd das Siedendes Blut, genau wie jede andere Fähigkeit des Todesritters, mit Angriffskraft skaliert.
Da sind mit Zaubermacht zu 100% keine 10k Crits möglich.


----------



## Kiefa (11. April 2010)

ein kumpel von mir hat mit seinem pvphunter zu 70er zeiten Gruul getankt also nich ienen der Bosse am anfang sondern Gruul den drachentöter.
hatte irgendwie dauerhaft 60% ausweich oder so. das war sein letzter WoW"suchti"Tag dann hat er aufgehört -.-
nur zu wotlk ne gamecard gekauft aber das hochlvln hat ihn angekotzt


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Aber die Gifte skalieren eigentlich nicht mit Zaubermacht.
> 
> Schein ein Bug zu sein.



Kommentare durchlesen und denken.
Das ist ein privater server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (12. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> einer Meiner Favoriten sind Spell Dks, 10k mit siedendesblut^^



sind 10k mit bb viel? wenn ja dann bin ich ja imba...


----------



## Rechthaber (13. April 2010)

War das ca. letzten Freitag? Ist der Krieger nachher abgehauen, weil der Tank auf einmal meinte ne Robe anziehen zu müssen und deswegen mindestens einen Wipe verursacht hat? ^^ 

Dann war ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jice (13. April 2010)

Zu Exotisch fällt mir eig gleich der Schurke ein der damals Gruul getankt hat und keinen Hit abbekommen hat, später mal nach dem Video guck.
Glaube der hat auch Illidan und die Mutter damals getankt.

Wir hatten mal in unserem Raid nen Schami (fragt mich net nach der Skillung), der Kara durchgetankt hat. Hatte zwar net immer die Aggro war aber durch iwelche Grünen Items Kritimun mit 13 k unbuffed.

Zu Classic habe ich mal mit meinem Jäger Scholo getankt Petmanagement ftw, sind zwar paar mal gewiped und hat extrem lange gedauert ( CC udn Teils neue taktiken überlegen) aber das war son richtig geiler abend ;-)


----------



## Cartman666 (13. April 2010)

Ich hatte mal einen Todesrittertank ind HDB heroisch, der rannte mit PVP Skillung und Ausrüstung rum.

Mit meinem Waffenkrieger bin ich lange Zeit mit der Stangenwaffe aus PDC heroisch rumgerannt, hatte halt selten Würfelglück. Aber Stab ist echt exotisch.

Gibt es noch Furorkrieger, die mit Faustwaffen rumrennen? Ich hatte beim Skillen von unbewaffnet den Eindruck, daß man damit auch recht gut aufräumen kann.

Mit meiner Eule (mit PVP Ausrüstung) habe ich auch schon so manche Gruppe gerettet, indem ich den Aushilfsheiler gemacht habe. Seit mich einmal der Hauptheiler bei Garfrost um Unterstützung gebeten hatte habe ich den Healbot immer an, auch als Eule.


----------



## Van Chris89 (13. April 2010)

mein dk hat immer noch startequip an, habe damit auch schon die eine oder andere ini versucht zu tanken. leider nur mäßiger erfolg.... fragt mich nicht wieso.


----------



## butzibutz (13. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> einer Meiner Favoriten sind Spell Dks, 10k mit siedendesblut^^





schäubli schrieb:


> mah isch schoan auhf 61tzig!




wovon träumstn du nachts? 10k siedendes blut auf 61.. das macht nichtmal nen gut equipter 80 mit richtigem meele gear


----------



## Rainaar (13. April 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> erst gestern in TB nen lvl 6 krieger mit stoffi accbound gesehen ( Int-brust, ZM-schulter, Int-Kolben)
> 
> habe ihn darauf angesprochen, doch er zeigte wenig interesse.



Die Klamotten sind in diesem Stufenbereich völlig egal. Und die 20% würd ich mir auch mitnehmen.
Wer vor kurzem mal einen Twink hochgezogen hat wird sicherlich auch bemerkt haben, das man vor LVL20 gar nicht mehr aufs Equip schauen muss.
Da fällt alles so um.


----------



## Resch (13. April 2010)

butzibutz schrieb:


> wovon träumstn du nachts? 10k siedendes blut auf 61.. das macht nichtmal nen gut equipter 80 mit richtigem meele gear



Ironie setzt Intelligenz beim Empfänger vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (13. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Ja, als DD tanken ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau bei solchen Tanks bleib ich mit meinem heiler!

endlich eine Herausforderung...

wenn ich nen 50k life tank hab kanns schon mal nen wipe geben, weil ich im Kampf aufs Klo geh, oder mir n Brot mach... Nachwachsen läuft ja 20 sek - sollte reichen für ne 2 minütige Pause...

wenn man dann vom Desktop wieder kommt und grade so noch den Ele hochheilt, weil er den letzten Mob tankt... -.-

hab nur nen t9 druiden, als Tank is das schon so langweilig geworden... wenn ich mir recount anguck krieg ich in den meisten hero inis am wenigsten Schaden von allen ^^ 
Alle anderen stehen immer in irgendnem aoe effekt, kriegen nen random hit ab oder sowas und den tank erwischt keiner ^^
stinkelangweilig... was freu ich mich über 22k life Tanks - da kann man richtig ordentlich Heal reinpumpen. 
Was ich nicht mag sind Leute, die zu geizig für grüne Steinchen und billigste Enchants sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (13. April 2010)

Kvick schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt nichts mit exotischer Skillung zu tun, aber dennoch nennenswert denk ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Heilige Nova spam ich auch mal ganz gerne, wenns schöne Mobgruppen hat und gerade nicht viel zu heilen 
ist, dann stehen wenigstens fünf Leute im Penismeter und oft bin ich nicht der letzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (13. April 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ich schau mir die chars die z. für icc suchen erstmal an um zu sehen wer den da ne gruppe aufmacht
> ein krieger mit beweglichkeits hals, lederhandgelenken (schurkenteile) und schwerer rüssi auf einem anderen platz sowie beweglichkeit gesockellt war mir dann doch etwas zu merkwürdig und ich hatte recht der ist mit dem gesammten loot aus dem raid abgehaun
> für mich ist die ausrüstung nur ein zeichen inwieweit jemand seine klasse begriffen hat und stab als waffe wieso nicht in heros wäre es egal in nem raid würd ich das anders sehen



sorry wenn ich dir in ersterem widersprechen muss, aber für Furor-Krieger sind manche lederitems BiS. Tosks maximierte Handschützer, rachsüchtige Schlinge, der 264er Umhang mit Agi etc. Jeder Krieger, der versucht das Maximum aus seinem Char herauszubekommen, wird sich irgendwann wohl oder übel diese Sachen besorgen müssen.

Das der typ mit den Items abhaut ist ein ganz anderes Blatt!


----------



## Gnorfal (14. April 2010)

> Nun würde ich gern wissen ob ihr auch schon solche seltsamen begnungen hatte wie z.b
> einen Nahkampfhunter und k.A nochwas =)


Jeden Tag hab ich seltsame Begegnungen mit Spielern, die ihre Klasse nicht verstehen O_o

*"Dolchfächer Pull Schurken"*, der vergessen hat auf den Tank Schurkenhandel zu machen - einfach köstlich

*"Magier-Bomber"*, der Aggro gezogen hat und sich in der Seelenschmiede über den Wegrand hinaus eisblockt - himmlisch

Den Paladin Tank, der in HdR HC Arthas angreift VOR dem Event - ne, was hab ich gelacht als "FAIL!" im Grp-Channel stand

*Die 08/15 - 4k DpS DD´s*...

Die "Segen spare ich mir und der Grp Palas"....

Die "Ich tank in Katzen EQ Spaten"....

u.v.a.


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> sowas hab ich mit meinen Healschami der seit fast einer Woche auf 80 ist (nur Heal gespecct) sehr gerne ..(kommt sehr oft besonders von den DK'S..) Da lass ich lieber den nicht Tank sterben und hol mir 30 min Debuff(einfach mit anderen Char Rnd hero) als das ich sowas heile..
> Als Beispiel ich gehe ja nicht mit Verstärker Specc/EQ als Heal in ne Ini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du verstehst es nicht oder? Ich habe Tank und DD specc und meist meine Freundin dabei, die Heilshamanin ist. Wenn sie nicht dabei ist, ich einen anderen guten Heiler dabei habe und die Instanz nicht zu knackig ist, also der Trashdmg zu stark ist, dann tanke ich als Retri. Oder glaubst du echt ich tank HdR H mit nem Heiler der frisch 80 ist und nichtmal 10% Episch eq. ist? Soein schwachsinn. Birne einschalten, dann comment schreiben, danke. Bisschen logisches denken sollte schon zu verlangen sein.




Gnorfal schrieb:


> Die "Ich tank in Katzen EQ Spaten"....




Du weisst aber schon, dass z. B. T10 vom Feral rein für Katzen ausgelegt ist? Du weisst schon, dass auch rein Katzenausgestattete Bären sehr gut tanken und sehr viel aushalten? Sie erzeugen nicht nur viel Aggro, sondern sie haben ein wesentlich sträkeres Abwehrschild dank ihrer höheren AP. Auch wieder ein Fall von Ahnungslosigkeit, aber hauptsache herumposaunen, Good Game.


----------



## Gaueko (20. April 2010)

War am Wochenende in VF HC. irgendwann kuck ich ins Penismeter und seh den Schami mit ca. 5k Dps an erster Stelle.
Was noch in der Gruppe war: Hexer, Tankpala, DK und Jäger.
Ich wunderte mich, wer eigentlich heilt!?
Da wurde mir klar... der Schami hats geschafft mal eben die ganze Gruppe Schadens-Technisch in den Boden zu stampfen und nebenbei noch alle zu heilen! :-o

Sehr Sexy!

-> Er war übrigens Ele geskilled.


----------



## Talidana (20. April 2010)

Als Retri oder Shadow ne komplette Hero-Ini passiv zu heilen ist mittlerweile kein Thema. Die Mobs und Bosse haben ja gar keine Gelegenheit mehr viel Schaden auf den tank zu machen.



> aber die frostskillung wird eigentlich auch fast nur zum lvln und im pvp verwendet.



Wenn das so klar ist dann bin ich auch eine Rarität und ungewöhnlich. Ich spiel meinen PvE-Mage seit LV60 Frost und raide auch in Frost. Frost finde ich einfach am schönsten und werde das auch nicht aufgeben.

Mein Holy-Priest ist auch etwas unkonventionell geskillt, ohne Brunnen, Kreis der Heilung und 51er Talent. Ich find das aber gut so und komme überall klar.

Ich mach auch meine Skillungen generell selbst. Standard-Skillungen zu kopieren finde ich langweilig. Es kommen aber eben auch mal unkonventionelle Skillungen raus.


----------



## Grobolus (20. April 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich ne schwierige Rnd HC. Alle DDs noch recht blau(kann schon ma vorkommen) und der Tank war DD mit Frost SKill und einer 2H Axt. Der hatte nen grünen Heilerhut und keine Trinkets. Ergo auch noch nicht crit immun. Und ach ja wir waren in HdR. Mein Glück das ich so gut heilen kann.



Ahja, dann geh ich mal von der Relativ kleinen warscheinlichkeit aus, das die anderen 4 Spieler mal so nach HDR reinspaziert sind und dich dann über Dungeon-Browser geladen haben. Denn mit dem von dir beschriebenen Equip kommt nämlich keiner da rein. Hab es mal mit einen Twink einfach getestet, der wurde zu Beginn Ulduar als Farmchar deklariert und trägt 213er Equip mit 2 226er teilen -> no go

Ich denke mal da muss man schon einige 245er teile anhaben, um ein grünes Item auszugleichen eine genaue definition welches Equip der Browser vorraussetzt habe ich noch niergends gefunden (wenn da jemand infos hat, wäre dankbar) , es ist immer von einem GS von ca. 4,5 K die rede in Foren und das wäre ca. kompl. 226er Zeug.


----------



## Virikas (20. April 2010)

Kvick schrieb:


> War random Hero, Healer war nen ganz normaler Holy-Priest.. aber er hat die ganze Zeit beim Tank gestanden und "Heilige Nova" gespammt und war damit am Ende bei 3k dps.. war schon ganz witzig zumal ein DD und der Tank noch unter ihm im Damage warn.



Könnte ich gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was soll man denn auch machen, in ner normalen Hero, wenn partout keiner schaden fressen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (20. April 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> War am Wochenende in VF HC. irgendwann kuck ich ins Penismeter und seh den Schami mit ca. 5k Dps an erster Stelle.
> Was noch in der Gruppe war: Hexer, Tankpala, DK und Jäger.
> Ich wunderte mich, wer eigentlich heilt!?
> Da wurde mir klar... der Schami hats geschafft mal eben die ganze Gruppe Schadens-Technisch in den Boden zu stampfen und nebenbei noch alle zu heilen! :-o
> ...


Auch schon öfters erlebt.


----------



## c0bRa (20. April 2010)

Ist inzwischen nix mehr besonderes, Heil auch ab und an mit Shadowskillung, wenn mir die Wartezeiten zu hoch sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schild mit CD auf den Tank, falls er mal mehr Schaden kriegt und den Rest macht eigentlich Vampirumarmung.


----------



## Gammeliger (20. April 2010)

hmm irgendwer sagte was von wegen fury mit 2 stäben (kein bock jetz den post zu suchen)...jedenfalls °FAIL° titans grip gilt nur für äxte kolben und schwerter..oder hat schonmal jemand n fury mit 2 stangenwaffen gesehen ;D


----------



## handzumgrus (20. April 2010)

lolichbindklol schrieb:


> Zu blöd das Siedendes Blut, genau wie jede andere Fähigkeit des Todesritters, mit Angriffskraft skaliert.
> Da sind mit Zaubermacht zu 100% keine 10k Crits möglich.



hä? dk mit zaubermacht ??


----------



## Pusillin (20. April 2010)

Zu der Tank-Diskussion:
Ich habe selber nen Dk-Twink, mit dem ich tanken wollte.
Also fleißig Eq gesammelt und gekauft, alles mit Defrating verzaubert und gesockelt.
Rotation auf dem offiziellem Forum besorgt, ab in ne Hero.
Und ich muss sagen es war wirklich kaum ein Problem.
23-24k unbuffed halt nur, aber buffed kam ich dann auf 28-30k

Was mich als Tank aufregt ist nur, wenn mehrere Gegner da sind und alle auseinander.
Natürlich kann ich sie mit Silence, Todesgriff, rumdrehen etc alle in die richtige Position bringen, aber meist ist bis dahin bereits
einer oder mehrere ausgebüchst.


----------



## Latharíl (20. April 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Ja, als DD tanken ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



liegt darin nich iwo der reiz?
sonst is es doch langweilig xD


----------



## Brummkreisel (20. April 2010)

Och da fällt mir letztens auch nen Run in Burg Hero ein. Bei irgend nem Trashmob ist das eine epische Schwert gedroppt, welches der Heal auf need bekommen hatte. Mir wars wurscht, wenn er es braucht....na ja der Tank und nen DD haben rumgebockt und wollten auch nicht leaven. Da sind wah dann....(Heal,Eule und ich FrostDD) weitergerannt. Hab mich mit Frostaura DW probiert und ohne Defrating haben wah dann die Ini zu dritt beendet. War sehr amüsant und die eingeschnappten Herrschaften hatten dann sogar noch Ihre Marken fürs rumstehen bekommen. Hehe....


----------



## Da Magic (20. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> was is daran Exotisch`?
> 
> PS: bin ich der einzige der dem Federvieh seine 11k abnimmt xD ?



ne, mit meinem mage sind auch 12 oder 13k drinn wenn ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (20. April 2010)

Holy Priest Energizer Specc.

Alle dmg Talente aussm Holytree mitnehmen, Holy Nova Range speccen, Holy Nova Glyphen, 3/3 Spirit Tap aussm Shadow Tree und in Diszi bis zu 3/3 Meditation.

rockt. =)


----------



## Pusillin (20. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> heilige nova bäm bäbäm bäm xD mit dem richtigen manapool und guter manareg geht das ^^ ach ich liebe meinen priester xD



Vor der Abnehmenden Wirkung bei mehreren Gegnern
habe ich mit meinem Diszi-Priest mal bei Onyxia mit Heilige Nova gebombt, aber wirklich nur als die Welpen kamen, mit
Seele der Macht, Schild-Speedbuff etc.
Ich stand am Ende bei 4,5k Dps.


----------



## youngceaser (20. April 2010)

Heale mich meist selbst wenn ich mit meinem Dk in inis gehe und wenn diese low genug sind specc mein freund auf ele und dann rushen wir durch die ini mit 4 dd´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (20. April 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Bei gleichem speed und dps ist's völlig wurscht obs ein Stab, ein Schwert oder Axt oder Hammer oder sonstwas ist.
> 
> Noobs sind wohl eher die Leute die gelacht haben, nicht der Krieger



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, Freund. Schon allein der Spezi wegen. Kennst du ne Stabspezi? Du wirst mit nem Stab nie den gleichen Dmg machen, von daher ALLES > Stab. Aber ich hab auch schon mit Stab gespielt. Oder mit 2 1h wie zu Classic/BC noch möglich.


----------



## Uldanem (20. April 2010)

Naja ich habe was nicht ZEITGEMÄßES mal erlebt.




War glaube ich zu der Zeit wo Ulduar gerade auf Test Server war. Ging ich wie immer mit meinen Shaodw Priest Hero Ini für nen Stab/Hose/what ever.

Gruppe steht soweit Fehlen nur noch Heiler und Tank. Nach langem hin und her lass ich mich überreden und Skill auf Heal um.

Suchen weiter und meldet sich ein Jäger auf Tierherrschaft geskillt. 

"Mein Rohnin kann die Ini sicher Tanken" 

Nach langem hin und her laden wir ihn ein und schauen uns mal an er hat nen Gorilla als Pet 

Es war schwer sich auf ein Pet zu konzentrieren aber der Hunter hats echt geschaft. Waren erst Vio Hero danach Turm und zum Schluss HdB bei der letzten ging es dann leider schief da der Gorilla beim 3ten und 4ten Bos nicht mehr konnte. zu viel schaden.




Aber war erstaunlich das es so gut ging teilweise.


----------



## likoria (20. April 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> Me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Was ist an einem Blut Tank exotisch? zocke Blut Tank seit 3.1 und hab keine Probleme sehr herausragend bei single target Bosskämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. April 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Was ist an einem Blut Tank exotisch? zocke Blut Tank seit 3.1 und hab keine Probleme sehr herausragend bei single target Bosskämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo bin auch Bluttank aus Leidenschafft, macht sehr viel Spaß, besonders deshalb weil es DIE Solo Skillung ist!


----------



## Idekoon (20. April 2010)

hassimkopf schrieb:


> 22k hp reicht dick für hcs... offensichtlich bist du einer der healer, die 0 skill besitzen!
> 
> wo soll man auch sonst equip herbekommen, außer über hcs, pfeife!



Schließe mich dem an, jeder fängt klein an! Außerdem hat man meistens noch eine andere Hybridklasse da, die netterweise mitheilen kann (könnte) wenn der liebe Heiler es nicht schafft.


----------



## GCX-513 (21. April 2010)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, Freund. Schon allein der Spezi wegen. Kennst du ne Stabspezi? Du wirst mit nem Stab nie den gleichen Dmg machen, von daher ALLES > Stab. Aber ich hab auch schon mit Stab gespielt. Oder mit 2 1h wie zu Classic/BC noch möglich.



Ich sags ja nur ungern, aber vielleicht solltest du dir nochmal die Talente eines Kriegers genau durchlesen. Stichwort: Axt- und Stangenspezialisierung.
Für einen Waffenkrieger ist nichts wichtiger als der Waffenschaden da alle Fähigkeiten gut bis sehr gut damit skalieren. Oh und bitte komm jetzt nicht mit dem Argument dass Stab nicht gleich Stange ist. Wir wissen beide, dass er Stangen gemeint hat.

Die exotischste Spielweise, die ich jemals gesehen habe, war ein Jäger im Nahkampf. Das war im heroischen Nexus. Dementsprechend war der Schaden auch etwas niedriger...


----------



## ødan (21. April 2010)

Hatte mal nen Dämo Hexer in ner Hero dabei als ich gehealt habe. Der hatte Ziemlich viel + crit Zeug an und ne melee Nahkampfwaffe. Er ist dann auch tatsächlich in den Nahkampf gegangen mit seiner Teufelswache. Hatte den Mauszeiger schon auf Votekick als ich in den Dmg Meter gestutzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fährt der Kerl doch glatte 5k DPS.
Hat wohl iwi immer wieder zwischen durch Sengender Schmerz reingehauen und iwi mit proccs gearbeitet ich weisses nichtmehr genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War eben bei jeder Gelegenheit in Dämoform^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. April 2010)

es gibt einfach zu viele leute, die ihre fresse aufreissen ohne sich jemals gedanken über ihre skillung gemacht zu haben.....einfach kopiert und fertig....aber hauptsache grosse sprüche geklopft.

in der regel sind die gängigen skillungen schon die besten..... kennt man sich mit seiner klasse sehr gut aus, kann man jedoch hin und wieder ne gute alternative finden. oft sieht man jedoch auch skillungen, die rein von der logik schon total schwachsinnig sind...und auf solche exoten kann ich gerne verzichten.

und an alle die es noch nicht begriffen haben; dps in der hero-ini, sagt rein rarnichts über die qualität der skillung aus. in ner hero kannst teilweise mit den schwachsinnigsten skillungen ne hohe dps-zahl erreichen.


----------



## merc91 (21. April 2010)

kann man in diesem threat auch die hunter erwähnen die auf INT und ZAUBERMACHT würfeln mit der begründung es sei für ihr... "pet-heal-equip" ?


----------



## Holzbruch (21. April 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> kann man in diesem threat auch die hunter erwähnen die auf INT und ZAUBERMACHT würfeln mit der begründung es sei für ihr... "pet-heal-equip" ?



Einer der Gründe, warum ich mir einen hunter erstellt hab.. 

...nicht wirklich, aber ab und zu frag ich gern mal aus Spaß danach.. für mein pet-heal-equip (was es bestimmt auch irgendwann geben wird xP)


Dennoch habe ich schon oft genug solche hunter getroffen, die das mit der bm-skillung so ernst nahmen, dass sie sich wirklich mehr aufs pet-heal konzentrierten und selbst keinen "Schaden" mehr gemacht hatten.


----------



## yani_9o (10. August 2010)

Natálya schrieb:


> Also was ich richtig cool find sind Smiter, holy dmg Priester. Ich hab da zwar noch nie einen gespielt, aber ich find die Spielweise echt interessant. Problem: mit der Mastery werden diese Priester vermutlich komplett aussterben. =(



Keine Angst =)
Durch die neuen Talente (so wie sie atm sind) wird es nur so von Smiter wimmeln ^^

Weil du ja immer eine bestimmte Zahl an Punkten investieren musst um zur nächsten Ebene zu gelangen, kommste um Smiter-Talente kaum herum.

Schau dir mal diese zwei (von zahlreichen) Varianten an, sie eignen sich 100% für 5-er Instanzen und Heros (als Heiler jedenfalls... evtl. sogar für Raids... wird sich dann zeigen):

Disc-Smiter:
http://cata.wowhead....cGshscGh0oMIZ0b


Holy-Smiter:
http://cata.wowhead....MGoZfIzGbsucz0b




ACHTUNG!
Diese Skillungen sind keine volle Heal-Skillungen und sind auf den Smiter ausgelegt (also keine vollwertigen Heilerskillungen)
Bei beiden werden der Manahausalt verbessert, sobald man nicht mehr so Manaprobleme hat, kann man ja verhüllende Schatten weglassen und woanders einsetzen.

Habe leider keinen Beta-Zugang damit ich die auch Testen kann. Das Wichtigste ist jedenfalls, dass man im Disc-Baum Archangel skillt und im Holy-Baum das schnellere Casten (mehr kann man nicht in jeder Smiterskillung haben)

Der Holy-Smiter hat durch Chakra den höheren Schaden und evtl. bessere Heilung.
Der Disc-Smiter bietet hingegen mehr Support als der Holy-Smiter und hat Penance und PWarrier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Back to Topic:
Smiter halt ^^
weiterhin noch:
- Tank-Shamy/WL/Moonkin/PVP-Disci-Priest(ging zumindest noch in Zeiten von Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )/Hunter
- Melee-Hunter (die Zeiten sind meineswissends vorbei...)
- Shockadin (Sehr geil im Moment zum Spielen)
- Def-Warri-DD
- FF-Mage (atm beschissen...)
- Support-Schurke (Rüssireissen, blutung, stuns etc. Damage zweitrangig - Täuschungsschurke)
- weitere mir grad nicht bekannte Specs...

All die oben genannten sind/waren allesammt geil zu spielen
Einfach mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lieben Gruss
Yani


----------

